# KEF



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

I just ordered KEF set of speakers ( Q900, Q800, Q600 ). A friend recommended this to me.

Can someone give a comment about these speakers? I consider this a major purchase in terms of price and being new to home entertainment equipment. 

What would be a good sub woofer to match this set up? I tried ordering a velodyne optimum 12 but they don't have it in stock and was told to wait for couple of weeks. Is this a right choice?

Thank you and hoping for someone to be of help.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Your budget for the sub will help for others to make suggestions. If you bought speakers without listening to them I would try to check them out somewhere so you can return them if your not happy, many people think some speakers sound different then others the sub is not as much of an issue svs is a sponsor here and they have a 45 day in home trial if I was getting a new sub I would look at there impressive lineup. There are some great reviews of there subs done by fellow Shack members along with many others as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The velodyne optimum 12 is a high end sub, given the price they sell for This SVS PB13U would be a great option and costs less. If space is an issue this SB13U is also a good option.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you for that input. 

Is the sealed better than the ported sub?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ported is always better for over all output.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

tadespr2 said:


> Thank you for that input.
> 
> Is the sealed better than the ported sub?


Depends. 
Ported tends to be louder but sealed often has a flatter response. This of course depends more on the specific sub then on technology. Basically you can get more volume out of a ported enclosure without working the amplifier as hard. 

A good flat response between ~80hz to ~20/24hz is what you're looking for. Great dampening can really help the bass sound tight and responsive. 

Sub placement plays a very big roll in performance. Manny times a bigger factor them the sonic differences between two good subs.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

B- one said:


> Your budget for the sub will help for others to make suggestions. If you bought speakers without listening to them I would try to check them out somewhere so you can return them if your not happy, many people think some speakers sound different then others the sub is not as much of an issue svs is a sponsor here and they have a 45 day in home trial if I was getting a new sub I would look at there impressive lineup. There are some great reviews of there subs done by fellow Shack members along with many others as well.


Have you heard the KEF speakers already?

Svs is a better buy from the velodyne?

45 days trial would be a good idea?


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> Depends.
> Ported tends to be louder but sealed often has a flatter response. This of course depends more on the specific sub then on technology. Basically you can get more volume out of a ported enclosure without working the amplifier as hard.
> 
> A good flat response between ~80hz to ~20/24hz is what you're looking for. Great dampening can really help the bass sound tight and responsive.
> ...


You would rather go for the sealed?


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> The velodyne optimum 12 is a high end sub, given the price they sell for This SVS PB13U would be a great option and costs less. If space is an issue this SB13U is also a good option.


Optimum 12 price is between $1,600-1,800


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

tadespr2 said:


> You would rather go for the sealed?


I'm a Martin Logan fanboy. I'm in love with my depth-i sub and their grotto is nothing to sneeze at. Stepping down on price a little the dynamo700 is also a fantastic sub but its $700. 

The thing I really like about the dynamo is how percussive it is and the fact that its wireless means you have much more flexibility for placement.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> I'm a Martin Logan fanboy. I'm in love with my depth-i sub and their grotto is nothing to sneeze at. Stepping down on price a little the dynamo700 is also a fantastic sub but its $700.
> 
> The thing I really like about the dynamo is how percussive it is and the fact that its wireless means you have much more flexibility for placement.


For the price, its worth checking out. I hope I can decide soon on what sub to get instead of the optimum 12 which is not in stock. Thank you.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have owned the KEF 107's many many years ago, I found them a beautiful music speaker (home theater wasn't big back then). If the sound hasn't changed much then I would be happy with them in a multimedia setup where music was just as important and movies. As for subs I have always found sealed to sound better for music (except hip hop which I don't listen to anyways) and ported for HT. The sub that I have listened to that I enjoyed the most for music is a REL. For movies I currently own a SVS PC12 NSD which I consider one of the better ported subs for its price.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

In my opinion, sealed if you are going to be playing a lot of music. Ported if it the system is primarily movies.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Watching TV/movies on the weekdays and listening to music on the weekends. It would be great if I get a sub that is best of both worlds and besides I can only afford only one.

I guess Velodyne is a more well known brand than the SVS based on asking friends of what they would recommend but no stock. I was thinking of calling or sending an email to SVS for a trial but aside for S&H cost, what i am apprehensive about is that I have kids in the house that might scratch the sub and ending up paying for damage. Id rather go for a trial with a particular brand that I am more sure of. This is first time knowing about the SVS, and the reason for me doing more research and inquiries. 

With Velodyne having no stock of the optimum 12 which is recommended by friends, gave me the opportunity on looking for other options. It has been 2 weeks since I got my new set of KEF speakers with no subs yet. Not in a rush but just making sure that I get the best for the budget.

Thank you and needing more inputs from you guys who are experienced on this field.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SVS is very well know among Home theater enthusiasts. They have won awards for design and sound quality and are truly great bang for buck. Nothing against other more "well known" manufacturers but you would not be returning one once you have it. I personally have the PB13u and its is a monster and it is fantastic for both music and movies.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

The SVS pb13u is of the same price range with the Velodyne optimum 12 right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes, and I promise you it would not disappoint. Given the unfavorable review of the Velodyne here I would have to say the SVS would do far better.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Tony,

Thank you for your advice and I will be doing more research about the SVS to be familiarized on this sub.

Are there any more suggestions to guide me on choosing a sub woofer?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I also agree with the many posts above, go with SVS for your sub (whether sealed or ported). As for myself, I prefer sealed but as other pointed out, you'll get more output with a ported version.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Forgot to mention, the KEF's you're getting sound pretty good. I like the fronts and center. I'm not a fan of dipole/biple surrounds though, but that's just a preference. I prefer direct radiating speakers for surrounds.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Im thankful that I got a nice set of speakers from KEF, even though without a comparison and was only recommended by a friend. 

From the remarks about SVS, this would make me want to know more about the subs.

Is there any advantages that the optimum 12 have over SVS? Pro & Cons remarks would really help.

Would the SVS be the only comparable to the optimum 12?


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

In addition, if ever I decide to go for the SVS, shall I get it from their website or there might be other dealers that can give a better deal?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SVS is an internet direct company so you cant get one from a brick and mortar store. This keeps the cost way down. I cant see any benefit to going with the Opti 12, The PB13U has much higher output, much better box design and is known to beat subs costing twice as much.
Other comparable subs would be the HSUVTF-15 and The KKreisel DXD-808


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I have listened to a $3000 Velodyne at a dealer and wouldn't trade it for my SVS cylinder sub. I found it to react faster to transients, even though it looks big its easy to move around and isn't very picky about where it sits. When Velodyne first came out with their servo subs they killed everything else of their size, however, that tech is "old hat" now but the name still sticks. Even Bose in the 70s were awesome (I had some 901s), now though....

Besides SVS there is also HSU which are again a mail order sub manufacture and make excellent subs for the money. You asked for a best of both worlds sub (music/HT) of a optimum 12 price then may I suggest 

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/uls-15.html

http://www.hometheaterforum.com/topic/319539-hsu-uls-15-subwoofer-long-term-review/


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

tadespr2 said:


> In addition, if ever I decide to go for the SVS, shall I get it from their website or there might be other dealers that can give a better deal?


If you are in the USA, get it from their website. Ed has said that the Bill of Rights may not be applicable for subs/speakers purchased through other vendors (OneCall/Amazon/Distributors). If you are outside of the US, your options are generally limited to the distributor for your area.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

snowmanick said:


> If you are in the USA, get it from their website. Ed has said that the Bill of Rights may not be applicable for subs/speakers purchased through other vendors (OneCall/Amazon/Distributors). If you are outside of the US, your options are generally limited to the distributor for your area.


I live in San Jose CA and will give Ed a call today to inquire.

Thank you.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Andre said:


> I have listened to a $3000 Velodyne at a dealer and wouldn't trade it for my SVS cylinder sub. I found it to react faster to transients, even though it looks big its easy to move around and isn't very picky about where it sits. When Velodyne first came out with their servo subs they killed everything else of their size, however, that tech is "old hat" now but the name still sticks. Hell, Bose in the 70s were awesome (I had some 901s), now though....
> 
> Besides SVS there is also HSU which are again a mail order sub manufacture and make excellent subs for the money. You asked for a best of both worlds sub (music/HT) of a optimum 12 price then may I suggest
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. Now, I have wider option to choose for a sub. With these, I might a have a decision pretty soon.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> SVS is an internet direct company so you cant get one from a brick and mortar store. This keeps the cost way down. I cant see any benefit to going with the Opti 12, The PB13U has much higher output, much better box design and is known to beat subs costing twice as much.
> Other comparable subs would be the HSUVTF-15 and The KKreisel DXD-808


HSU? Wow, its was a good idea to join this forum. I used to only know velodyne as a quality sub. I will check on the HSU today.
Thank you.


----------



## FJR (Jul 5, 2012)

Consider Rythmic F15HP. I have an Optimum 12 and that is what I would look at for the money.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Im comparing the SVS, HSU and the Rythmik, this is tough.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Lets toss in one more. If you happen to be Canadian we have our own subwoofer company

http://www.funkaudio.ca/Home.html

Cheaper shipping to Canadian customers and various veneers


----------



## FJR (Jul 5, 2012)

Have also heard good things about funk.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you. Ill be checking it out. Btw, Im from CA


----------



## Acudeftechguy (Jul 8, 2011)

I think for $1200, the Rythmik FV15HP is top notch all round.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Why is that SVS doesn't have a showroom? Ive been looking for home theater stores in my area who carries SVS but couldn't find one. I live in San Jose CA.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They only sell on line, it keeps the cost down and pas the savings on to the customer. some of the best sub and speaker manufacturers are "internet direct" as they have far less overhead they can manufacture great speakers/subs for much less.


----------



## tadespr2 (Sep 8, 2012)

It would be nice to compare it with other subs head on in a show room


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Trust me, for the price you wont find better in a store. You would need to spend near twice as much to get an equal from a boutique store and places like Best buy dont carry anything thats even close.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

I currently own the Hsu Vtf-3 MK4 and am happy with it,like the fact you can tune it,two or one port open or sealed,at it's price I think you get a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Acudeftechguy (Jul 8, 2011)

Subwoofer Performance
CEA Standard (THD </= 10%) 2 Meters SPL @ 32/40/50/63 Hz:

$1200 B&W ASW-610XP: 96.1/101.5/105.9/108.9
$700 Emotiva X-Ref 12: 99.1/103.5/107.6/108.5
$1600 Klipsch SW-311: 102.6/105.3/108.6/111.4
$769 SVS PB12-NSD: 105.9/106.5/107.3/108.0
$4000 Velodyne DD15+: 102.0/109.0/109.0/112.0
$900 Aperion Bravus II 12D: 105.3/109.8/112.6/112.2
$879 Velodyne EQ-MAX15: 104.2/110.0/114.2/114.8
$1,200 RBH SX-12: 108/111.1/113.7/112.7
$650 Outlaw LFM-1EX: 110.7/112.3/113.7/113.8
$800 Power Sound XV15: 109.6/113.7/116.6/114.7
$1200 SVS PB12+: 111.5/114.3/115.3/115.3
$800 Epik Empire: 109.7/113.2/116.4/119.2
$1700 Funk FW12X: 112.4/114.0/113.9/113.1
$9,000 Paradigm Sig Sub2: 109.9/113.2/116.9/120.2
$2200 JL Audio F112: 112.4/116.2/113.3/117.6
$900 Hsu VTF-15H: 113.0/115.7/115.7/115.6
$5,000 Velodyne DD18+: 113.0/115.8/116.8/115.3
$2,000 SVS PB13 Ultra: 115.5/117.5/117.8/116.6
$700 Chase HT VS18.1: 116.0/118.1/117.8/117.2
$1,200 Rythmik FV15HP: 117.0/119.5/119.1/118.8


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I wonder what the SPL numbers would be at 20hz


----------



## Acudeftechguy (Jul 8, 2011)

Subwoofer Performance CEA Standard (THD </= 10%, except for BIC PL-200) 2 Meters SPL @ 20/32/40/50/63 Hz:

$300 BIC PL-200: 84.0/102.5/107.7/110.4/108.1
$500 Cadence CSX15MK II: 83.8/93.3/98.6/109.3/115.5
$1200 B&W ASW-610XP: 85.1/96.1/101.5/105.9/108.9
$500 EMP ES1010i: 85.0/97.0/102.5/106.0/105.0
$700 Emotiva X-Ref 12: 81.0/99.1/103.5/107.6/108.5
$1600 Klipsch SW-311: 84.2/102.6/105.3/108.6/111.4
$769 SVS PB12-NSD: 103.2/105.9/106.5/107.3/108.0
$4000 Velodyne DD15+: 97.0/102.0/109.0/109.0/112.0
$900 Aperion Bravus II 12D: 87.0/105.3/109.8/112.6/112.2
$879 Velodyne EQ-MAX15: 84.8/104.2/110.0/114.2/114.8
$1,200 RBH SX-12: 87.7/108.0/111.1/113.7/112.7
$650 Outlaw LFM-1EX: 101.0/110.7/112.3/113.7/113.8
$800 Power Sound XV15: 102.7/109.6/113.7/116.6/114.7
$800 Epik Empire: 102.2/109.7/113.2/116.4/119.2
$2200 JL Audio F112: 92.8/112.4/116.2/113.3/117.6
$1700 Funk FW12X: 107.0/112.4/114.0/113.9/113.1
$1200 SVS PB12+: 107.0/111.5/114.3/115.3/115.3
$9,000 Paradigm Sig Sub2: 106.4/109.9/113.2/116.9/120.2
$900 Hsu VTF-15H: 103.9/113.0/115.7/115.7/115.6
$5,000 Velodyne DD18+: 103.4/113.0/115.8/116.8/115.3
$2,000 SVS PB13 Ultra: 110.6/113.5/115.5/117.5/117.8
$700 Chase HT VS18.1: 111.1/ 116.0/118.1/117.8/117.2
$1,200 Rythmik FV15HP: 108.1/117.0/119.5/119.1/118.8

If you already have a spare amp, looks like the $700 Chase VS18.1 passive sub may be best bang for the buck.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking at that it seems the Rythmike FV15HP is the price/performance leader. Sadly they didn't seem to test any of the SVS cylinders.


If you have a spare room adjacent to your HT that your not using you can always get this thing and turn it into a sub enclosure

http://www.hometheater.com/content/eminent-technology-trw-17-rotary-subwoofer

:rubeyes:


----------

